
OneDrive and Sharepoint (Microsoft) Down at the Moment - l0c0b0x
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;onedrive<p>It began with enterprise OneDrive issues, now it is also affecting OneDrive personal.  Nothing showing in Microsoft&#x27;s cloud monitoring (service health) reports.
======
l0c0b0x
AWS down too?

[https://downdetector.com/status/aws-amazon-web-
services](https://downdetector.com/status/aws-amazon-web-services)

------
mfoy_
And Dynamics 365, and Flow, and the admin centers...

~~~
l0c0b0x
We're nearing an hour, and this isn't 'news' yet?

